# Rescue Remedy Dosage (for horse!) and Travelling



## sunny123 (23 June 2008)

My new horse gets quite worried while she is travelling due to an accident she had as a baby. She goes in fine its just as you move off and go down bendy lanes she 'piaffes' (it sounds silly but I went in with her to the bottom of the lane and thats exactly what it looks like) and gets herself very wound up. I was talking to our vet about it the other day and she said to try Rescue Remedy, sounds worth a try but I have no idea how much to give her?? 

We are taking her on lots of short journeys and mum drives very caefully and smoothly, but any other ideas would be great! She is the same in company and on her own and apparently worse in a lorry. Also, her old owners used to shut the back doors of the trailer because of the lorries on the motorway, but we had never heard of this before. Does anyone else do this? We travelled her like this after collecting her but then went back to having them open and she is no different either way, if not slightly better with them open.

Thanks very much!


----------



## KrujaaLass (23 June 2008)

Try about half a dropper or about twelve drops.


----------



## Gorgeous George (23 June 2008)

this might help from the Bach flower website:

Many people give remedies to animals in their
watering bowls or food. The dosage here is two drops
of each selected remedy (four of RescueTM Remedy)
per bowl. For larger animals, such as horses, add five
drops of each individual remedy and ten of RescueTM
Remedy to the water container.
Some animals dont drink very often, and dont take
the remedies regularly enough to benefit. In this case
its better to make up a treatment bottle. To do this
add two drops of each individual remedy to a 30ml
bottle of water. A dose is four drops from this bottle,
and you should give at least four doses a day. The
treatment bottle dosage is the same for small and
large animals alike.
If you are including RescueTM Remedy in the
treatment bottle add four drops instead of two to the
treatment bottle.
There are many ways to give treatment bottle doses,
so pick the one that suits you:
 Give doses directly into the mouth using a
plastic dropper
 Drip doses onto the nose so the animal can lick it off
 Drip doses onto pads, paws or ears so they will be
absorbed through the skin

or go to http://www.bachfloweressences.co.uk/dynamic/us/

and then click on 'animal magic' on the left hand side.


----------



## sunny123 (23 June 2008)

Thank you both very much that is so helpful!


----------



## KrujaaLass (23 June 2008)

I find it best to be given on a piece of bread


----------

